# Our first jar of honey!



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

So we just extracted our first honey crop ever! We're so excited! The pictures are of our very first jar of honey. I can't even describe to you how good it tastes! 

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l477/Ken-Andria/Beekeeping/honey_and_hive.jpg

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l477/Ken-Andria/Beekeeping/honey.jpg


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations to you. I hope to get my first honey next year.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Woohoo! Way to go! That looks like a nice jar of honey. This single jar of honey will be the best tasting honey you ever have. The first jar ever from your own hives, there's no honey in the world any better!


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

i still have a baby food jar of honey from my first extraction in my hutchwont ever eat it.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations! What great fun that must have been. I'm hoping for my first jar in a week or two.


----------



## norcalpublicnews (Jun 30, 2009)

Congradulations! Honey is so yummy!


----------

